# You know you’ve gotten old when… (just for fun)



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

…Your first car was made of STEEL.

You used to watch a black and white TV built inside a square box.

Your party-line telephone number started with LETTERS: MU 3-2495

Computers took up a whole room and were operated by men in white lab coats.

You bought your penny candy with a real SILVER dime.

Anybody else ?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

^^^^^Damn!!! You are old!!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

When you get to the point that you can't trust a fart.

When it sounds like rice crispies when you get outta bed. Snap! Crackle! Pop!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When the little retarded boy who bags my groceries and takes them out to the truck says, "hurry up Old Man, I got things to do".


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

When you actually know what those jokes mean!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

When it takes longer to rest than it did o get tired.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

You know your old when... I have no idea, I'm a puppy compared to you old dogs


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> You know your old when... I have no idea, I'm a puppy compared to you old dogs


I'm with you!!! 
25 for life! hehe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> I'm with you!!!
> 25 for life! hehe


Or in Mishies case, 25 _*to*_ life.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Or in Mishies case, 25 _*to*_ life.


Hey, all the charges were dropped!! I had nothing to do with it!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Hey, all the charges were dropped!! I had nothing to do with it!!


Drats! Foiled again.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

remember when your stereo had tubes?.... yeah I do.. and I even have one to this day.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Drats! Foiled again.


You know you're old when you say "Drats!"


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish, I do not know what to make of all these "Old Geezers" do you?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When you have fond memories of watching "Championship Wrestling From Florida, with Gordon Solie" on black and white TV. And know who Haystacks Calhoon and Joe Le Duc were.
Heck, when you can remember BEFORE TV.
You know exactly where you were the night Elvis Presley debuted on the Ed Sullivan Show.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You grew up with an outdoor privy and had to pump your water from the pump on the back porch. 
Your summer bath was a bar of soap and the local river.
Your only heat was the wood stove. Nobody wanted to be the first one up in the morning as it was cold then hell.
All you ate was venison and potatoes most of the winter. Fast food???

I'm not complaining but going back to the old days in a SHTF scenario won't be that big of a deal for me. Plus it sure makes one appreciate the modern conveniences while we have them.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

A&P didn't stock fresh meat nor fresh vegetables, and the cash register had buttons to push and a crank on the side to ring up the total


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Does any one remember what color the Lucky Strike package used to be? Before WWII the circle used to be green


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> A&P didn't stock fresh meat nor fresh vegetables, and the cash register had buttons to push and a crank on the side to ring up the total


Our local 5 and 10 had one cash register, but two sales floors. They would send your money upstairs in a small, hand-operated wooden elevator, and you would wait for your change to be returned. Nobody seemed to mind the delay.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The most potentially offensive program on TV was Sanford and Son.

When I was a kid I could go to the movies for a quarter on the bases.

And oh but I remember gasoline could be had for around 30 cents a gallon.

And of course...... what is an automatic transmission.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Our ring was 2 long... one long one short was Nita Grant, Two shorts was Murray Beers, 
my grandmother would often listen in to the neighbor's calls

We bagged our own penny candy

if somebody visited and had a long ride home..they would call and after one ring hang up... that way we knew they made it home safe and did not have to pay for the call.

We could walk across the bridge to Canada without a passport (half my family lives over there)

we had three tv stations (2 were Canadian) and had to turn the antennas when we turned the channel - greatest invention the remote powered antenna turner....that way you did not have to get dressed to go outside in -12 degrees to check the Bangor Maine station

People often put the antenna pole next to a window so they could just open the window and move it


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

When you went grocery shopping you'd get S&H green stamps along with your receipt.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When high schools had competitive rifle teams, using 22LR bolt action rifles.
When Robert E. Lee's birthday was a state holiday and we had the day off from school.
When the school day started with The Lord's Prayer and the Pledge Of Allegiance.
When not calling your teachers "sir" or "ma'am" got you three licks with the paddle. (My 8th grade math teacher was an 82nd Airborne veteran who jumped into Normandy on D-Day. Simply slouching in your seat in HIS class brought swift retribution. He would be fired and brought up on charges today).


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

(313)
p r 2-6096


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

You know you have gotten old when a beautiful woman offers you super sex, and you ask her what kind of soup?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You and your HIGH SCHOOL buddies would compare deer hunting rifles in the school parking lot at lunch. From hunting before school opened. 

You still don't have smart phone and can't see why you would ever want one. 

Facebook???

Twitcher??


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> You know you have gotten old when a beautiful woman offers you super sex, and you ask her what kind of soup?


I hear ya Moonshinedave.....I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Remember when;

a man and a woman got married THEN had children? 

high school students (if they were lucky or hard workers) had a used beater car or truck and were damn proud of it. Now every kid has a freakin new ride that his parents bought them?

boys met girls in person, not on the line?

You'd dress up to go to church?

People dressed up to fly on an airplane? Now, every other person is wearing their damn pajama's at the airport.

Most of the country worked?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

My first 2 cars the headlight dimmer switch was on the floor next to the clutch.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

When you know what a 78 record is!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> When you know what a 78 record is!


I actually still have a stack of 1940's Big Band records. 78's. They are in a milk crate under my bed waiting for me to buy a Crosley Song Writer machine and convert them to CD's.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> You know you have gotten old when a beautiful woman offers you super sex, and you ask her what kind of soup?


Or, you tell her no thanks. I'd rather just sit in my recliner and have a bowl of ice cream.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

When there were only 2 channels on TV but there seemed to be a lot more to watch.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You know your old when the checks you wrote when young comes due with interest. I need more money.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

when your record player was a Victrola that you hand cranked and you had to use the little plastic circles in the big hole in the 45RPM's to play them


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> when your record player was a Victrola that you hand cranked and you had to use the little plastic circles in the big hole in the 45RPM's to play them


I still have the family Victrola, and the records in the cabinet below are impressed on only one side.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Our summer camp had a phone with no dial, was wood with a hand crank, and 3 quart size batteries inside, number was Clinton 507.
Kitchen sink had a pitcher pump with the well under the floor.
Cast iron Glenwood wood fired range for cooking.
Our home had a GE "Monitor" refrigerator, and we had combination gas/electric light fixtures.

I also remember different radio shows, Inner Sanctum, The Shadow, Dick Tracy, Gang Busters, Jack Benny and Rochester, Abbot and Costello, Damon Runyon Theater.
These were before we had a television, about 1950.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

When you try and blow out candles and your dentures pop out.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Able to buy 3 packs of gum for 10 cents, we made our rope for the farm from baler twine, learned how to braid when I was 5, boy those were the days, we would get to ride the work horses when we were out in the field if we didn't have to pick rock&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

We smoked candy cigarettes in grade school at recess.

We had big time BB gun wars almost every weekend. We never did put any eyes out, LOL


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

when you tap your wrist and the kids dont know what you are doing...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When all the Dads on the block were WWII veterans.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I remember...gas 23 cents a gallon...cigarettes 35 cents a pack...penny candy...stores being closed on Sundays...guns in gun racks in our trucks at school...78, 33 and 45 rpm vinyl records...being taught manners at home...playing mumbly peg...rather play outdoors rather than being inside in front of a TV. Life is like a roll of toilet paper...the closer to the end, the faster it goes...Darn it, I'm old!


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Gas was 89 cents when I first started driving. I remember how heartbreaking it was to see it finally break a dollar per gallon. Those were the days...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

When you watched Roy Rogers,Howdy doody and the lone ranger on saturday mornings.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

You know you are getting old when.....uh......hmm......never mind.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> You know you are getting old when.....uh......hmm......never mind.


You're old when you can't remember when!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> When you watched Roy Rogers,Howdy doody and the lone ranger on saturday mornings.


And Sky King. The Cisco Kid.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And Sky King. The Cisco Kid.


I loved Sky King!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When they no longer play music you like on even the oldies station


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

When your favorite band comes out with a greatest hits album, and it is now available at the dollar store.

When someone says something that reminds you of a story, and you precede to tell them that story. 

Or you forget the story halfway through.

You are on the internet posting on a forum when the nurse at the home needs you to take your pills.

You get yelled at because you're online too often at the home.

You're older than your choice in firearms. 1911 or revolvers in 1851.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

Smoking. Everywhere. Home, Work, Restaurants, Bars, Airliners, grocery stores... I thought it was a bummer when I had to sit in the "Smoking" Section on an aircraft.

Cartoons. No life lesson there. Just Gun, Dynamite, or Frying pan to the head.

Cars. OhhhMaaannnnn, tears are forming now.....

Gas. A buck is a gallon or more. When it went over I was Pissed. Am Pissed still.

And, not that I have looked at one in 30 years, not that I'm a good guy or anything like that, but it's tame, and the ole internet came along, but, No more Bunnies. That's just not right. Every 12 year old boy has to check out that stack of old magazines. Someone needs to go over to Mansion West and dick punch Heffner.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And Sky King. The Cisco Kid.


I remember The Cisco Kid! Ohhh Poncho........Ohhhh Cisco. Damn! I am old.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> When you watched Roy Rogers,Howdy doody and the lone ranger on saturday mornings.


I was a little to old for Howdy Doody, but like the live princess Summerfall Winterspring !

The Lone Ranger, Gene Autry, Roy Rodgers along with Don Winslow of the USN, were great shows.

I also remember when Sky King changed over from a Cessna T-50 to a Cessna 310 in the series!


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

When you realize that hair grows everywhere except where you want it.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> And oh but I remember gasoline could be had for around 30 cents a gallon.


Wow a baby... I remember gas wars when it would bottom out at $0.18 - $0.19 a gallon, and not always self serve.

*Rancher*


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

When you are so old, you can't remember ever having sex.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

James m said:


> When you are so old, you can't remember ever having sex.


Sex... what is that?

*Rancher*


----------

